# Is this white turkey wild?



## oudig2 (Mar 18, 2012)

I've seen several "smoke"color and off white Toms along with pics of an albino Tom, but never a pure white non-albino. This bird hangs with a group of wild birds, but is it? What do ya'll think?


----------



## Dallen92 (Mar 18, 2012)

Im not sure if he is wild or not but that's cool looking.


----------



## tony0345 (Mar 18, 2012)

thats a cool looking bird,never seen a white one before but i have seen two cream colored birds before


----------



## steveus (Mar 18, 2012)

Great pics regardless of what he is.  I sure don't know.


----------



## John I. Shore (Mar 18, 2012)

But it sure some great shots.  Thanks for sharing.

John I.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Mar 18, 2012)

My buddys uncle has alot of white "butter ball" pen turkeys. every year right before season, one or two escapes and runs around with the native wild flock. we usually find their feathers throughout the season where yotes and what not have gotten to em. I'd still shoot one if he walked by me... Im not completely saying he could not be a albino bird. there is a possibility of that. depends on if folks around there have pen turkeys. Id ask around and check the a warden.

Im sure he would be concidered a "Bonus" bird

Awsome pictures by the way. beautiful landscape. I'd love to hunt some terrain like that.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Mar 18, 2012)

Heck Yeah I'd bust him and if really a wild albino I'd get the whole bird mounted!


----------



## gblrklr (Mar 18, 2012)

He does not look like an ordinary fat legged, short bearded domestic gobbler.  Might be wild?  Cool pics for sure, thanks for posting.


----------



## Killdee (Mar 18, 2012)

If you could go watch em go to roost you could find out. Ditto on the cool pic's


----------



## wild1 (Mar 18, 2012)

thats a cool looking bird!!!


----------



## Jellyhead Joe (Mar 18, 2012)

It could be a broad breasted white. However, the broad breasted white can get to be 50 + pounds. That makes me think this may be an albino wild turkey. Either way, this is a cool photo.


----------



## trophyslayer (Mar 18, 2012)

i say wild.... long legs and same size as the other gobblers he is with... also... pen birds head coloration is normally not as pretty because of their diet... my vote is an albino but i am no scientist


----------



## hawglips (Mar 18, 2012)

That is a wild bird.  Good luck with him this year!


----------



## chadf (Mar 18, 2012)

First time you've seen this bird?


----------



## MKW (Mar 18, 2012)

*...*

I think he's wild and I'd spend my whole season trying to kill him, if need be.

Mike


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 18, 2012)

my vote is that he is wild....


----------



## TurkeyJay (Mar 18, 2012)

My vote is you blast him....


----------



## dtala (Mar 18, 2012)

he ain't no albino.......


----------



## six (Mar 18, 2012)

If I had my way he'd be dead wild or not.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Mar 18, 2012)

i would guess wild. good luck killing him


----------



## XIronheadX (Mar 18, 2012)

The head looks just like a wild one. Domesticated turkey fans are usually messed up. That's a nice fan. If it's wild, its very rare.


----------



## Paint Brush (Mar 18, 2012)

I say thats a wild bird,dosent have any traits of the ole butterball. If you get him would make one heck of a mount,but then you would have to convince every turkey hunter that sees it that its really a wild bird.LOL


----------



## oudig2 (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks for the comments. This makes the second season I've seen the bird and it hangs all winter with the wild Toms living in WNC above 3,000 feet. On Saturday he was strutting around 8 hens with five "normal" long beards. He doesn't have pink eyes. I asked the state game warden and he said if I shoot him it counts against my possession limit. He said it's wild. I'm still on the fence, but thinking a bird in hand will be better than a bird in the bush for examination.


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (Mar 18, 2012)

*The Ghost Gobbler*

100 %  WILD ....here's a pic of one that they spotted  as a young poult in SC....it was shot by the Call Doctor Mike Battey.....


----------



## Son (Mar 18, 2012)

Has the wild beard.


----------



## Highland (Mar 19, 2012)

Ask him  then SHOOT HIM


----------



## spurandrack (Mar 19, 2012)

*That's some farmers Butterball*

(big smile)

s&r


----------



## Will-dawg (Mar 19, 2012)

I don't believe that they get any wilder


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 19, 2012)

Son said:


> Has the wild beard.



X2.  He looks wild.  I believe I would do a full body mount on that one.


----------



## HucK Finn (Mar 19, 2012)

gblrklr said:


> he does not look like an ordinary fat legged, short bearded domestic gobbler.  Might be wild?  Cool pics for sure, thanks for posting.



x 2


----------



## icdedturkes (Mar 19, 2012)

Im gonna go with wild as well, long legs, long beard and not overly plump.. 
I would sell the opportunity to hunt that joker


----------



## ccleroy (Mar 19, 2012)

That bird is 100% wild......you must be living right.


----------



## chadf (Mar 19, 2012)

I don't see any spurs on it. 
But who knows?


----------



## silentK (Mar 19, 2012)

six said:


> If I had my way he'd be dead wild or not.




yes sir...


----------



## Jody Hawk (Mar 19, 2012)

I vote wild.


----------



## MERCing (Mar 19, 2012)

Wild or not, still some cool pics !


----------



## TURKEY SLAMMER (Mar 19, 2012)

I say it is a wild bird, i would shoot make a nice mount. if it was a tame bird at one time dont think it would have lived in wild very long.


----------



## kickers-N-stickers (Mar 19, 2012)

i would say that tech he is not a wild bird because 95% or more of your demesticated birds are white and even if he grew up in the wild as a pulp he would still not be considered a wild bird. just like how some people say that ferral hogs are wild, but their not even though thay develope the chariceristics of a wild animal they are still a demesticated species, this is also one reason why there is no season on hogs cause the are not a wildlife species.

besides that if i seen him in the woods he'd be a dead bird regardless of his blood line.


----------



## Deer-turkeyhunter (Mar 20, 2012)

That is a cool pic


----------



## wray912 (Mar 20, 2012)

he might not technically be 100 % wild but he dang sure aint in a pen


----------



## r_hammett86 (Mar 20, 2012)

Im going to lean twards pen raised escape-e. JMO. regardless what he really is, he should be dead by the end of your season. can you say "bonus bird" if he aint wild...

btw, i found this pic on yahoo.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 18, 2012)

hey oudig2! any luck or even seen "ol whitey"?


----------



## Gadget (Apr 19, 2012)

peanutman04 said:


> hey oudig2! any luck or even seen "ol whitey"?




Yeah where's the update?


----------



## goblr77 (Apr 19, 2012)

That's a wild bird.


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Apr 19, 2012)

I'd say no way...


----------



## ALPHAMAX (Apr 19, 2012)

look good mounted flying


----------



## bangbird (Apr 19, 2012)

Definitley wild.  No doubt about it.


----------



## White Stag (Apr 19, 2012)

WILD. Check this out.
http://www.huntingclub.com/magazine/articles/articletype/articleview/articleid/13834


----------



## Sine Nomen (Apr 19, 2012)

Those are some really nice photos!


----------



## Bowhunter Matt (Apr 19, 2012)

imo its a true albino wild turkey.  the fan is to full and it has a bread most pen or farm raised turkeys have messed up beards, and their fans are thin or not full size.  if i saw it it would be on the wall for sure!


----------



## robert carter (Apr 19, 2012)

Best way to tell is call him up to 20 yards and wave at him....You`ll find out wild or not quick. lol. Beautful bird. I`ve seen two at Ocmulgee WMA and killed a blonde jake years ago.RC


----------



## matthew j (Apr 19, 2012)

I'd say wild , just look at the difference between him and the butterball posted a few posts earlier.Their heads are way different.


----------

